# Job protection for reserves & CIC?



## Burrows (16 Mar 2005)

badpup said:
			
		

> Other issues of govt also need to be addressed, ones that affect not only CIC, but the PRes as well.
> There needs to be federal legislation to grant Reservists training leave from the Civvy world without fear of repercussion/dismissal from and by the employer.



This is in place in the US and as such it affects the ability of reservists to find  a job.


----------



## Burrows (16 Mar 2005)

If there was some way we could ensure they would still be employable it would be worth it.


----------



## badpup (16 Mar 2005)

Actually Kyle, not really so,
I lived in the US for nearly 8 years, I knew/know many Reg ,reserve, and National guardsmen and did not have any of them complain to me of that type of discrimination. In fact quite the opposite with some of my American employers, in that they encouraged service in the Guard/reserves especially if it complimented their  civvy employment. Americans as a nation have far greater respect for soldiers in general, including the "Citizen Soldier"


----------



## Burrows (16 Mar 2005)

badpup said:
			
		

> Actually Kyle, not really so,
> I lived in the US for nearly 8 years, I knew/know many Reg ,reserve, and National guardsmen and did not have any of them complain to me of that type of discrimination. In fact quite the opposite with some of my American employers, in that they encouraged service in the Guard/reserves especially if it complimented their civvy employment. Americans as a nation have far greater respect for soldiers in general, including the "Citizen Soldier"


  Thats a good thing.  As far as I had read a while ago it was different at the start of the Operation in Iraq.  If things are changing then its for the better.


----------



## elscotto937 (18 Mar 2005)

There is a negative aspect to legislation for job protection, and that is reservist can be ordered to uniform, in Canada they cannot.  What some may not know is that there is an entire group of reservists who move from contract to contract on full time service and have the option to choose what job they do. If we began protecting reservists jobs then the reverse implication is that the CF can call them up when they need a vacancy filled, and those Class B junkies ability to have to good-go will be ruined.


----------

